# drywall master 12 inch box hadel



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey i just ordered the drywall master 12 inch box handle any feed back?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I told you Columbia damnit! :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

j.a.g drywall said:


> Hey i just ordered the drywall master 12 inch box handle any feed back?


Like I've said before, I have no problems with competition not buying Columbia.

But then I've never tried a DM handle, so maybe you'll be all right(?) 

Btw: I hope the handle fits more than just 12" boxes. Columbia's do. :whistling2: 



PrecisionTaping said:


> I told you Columbia damnit! :jester:


Maybe try reverse psychology next time, PT.


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

*repley*

the reason i went with drywall master is because i can put my corner box on it for the back sides of closets. it's duel purpose.And as far as Columbia goes i still have'nt had any feed back on there new fixed poles verses there hrydra 3 extension pole.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

j.a.g drywall said:


> the reason i went with drywall master is because i can put my corner box on it for the back sides of closets. it's duel purpose.And as far as Columbia goes i still have'nt had any feed back on there new fixed poles verses there hrydra 3 extension pole.


Right......I forgot that handle is so short. Your OP was reading like you bought one for a 12" box specifically (was j/k).

I've got the older Columbia Hydra handle. Convenient, for me. Just wish it had what the new Hydra has - 180 degree swing in the head.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

j.a.g drywall said:


> Hey i just ordered the drywall master 12 inch box handle any feed back?


 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/drywall-master-tools-2833/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, I run all my boxes without springs (springs were supposedly used just to keep lids on, with the old box designs). I seem to get better box control that way (gave my 12" finishing box and extendable handle the other month to a 1st timer, to box 9' standups. He did a great job, using no springs.)

Just a thought for you, in case you might want to try it, if you don't do it that way already.


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

I went spring less about a year ago and love it. the pressure plate stays right on the mud. I bought the dm short handle mainly for running angles on the back sides of closets,but i've herd it's nice for running wall flats to. and it fit's 10 and 12 inch boxes.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had the short DM for a couple of years now, and it is the only handle that I use for my walls. I have boxes from Columbia, TT, Tape-Pro, DM. The handle fits them all. Highly recommend this handle :yes:.


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks to all for the feed back, i'm looking forward to getting it. Hey Gasman do you use it for angles?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

j.a.g drywall said:


> thanks to all for the feed back, i'm looking forward to getting it. Hey Gasman do you use it for angles?


No I, tape with a zooka and 3" flusher. And top with a Mud Runner.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

gazman said:


> No I, tape with a zooka and 3" flusher. And top with a Mud Runner.


 
been doing the same with good results


----------

